# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Игрушки

## Asteriks

*Игрушки... Куклы, машинки, конструкторы, резиновые уточки, пирамидки... Была у вас в детстве любимая игрушка? Какая? Расскажите о ней. Она у вас сохранилась до сих пор? А кто-то уже вырос и его любимая игрушка стала игрушкой его/её сына или дочери? Развитие... Развивают нас игрушки. А может у кого и фото с детства осталось? С игрушкой? Интересно было бы посмотреть!*

Мои дети любят мягкие игрушки. Вот одна из любимых.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
 Игрушки моей Лизы.

----------


## vova230

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Ваш покорный слуга в детстве

----------


## Asteriks

У остальных форумчан или у их детей НЕТ игрушек...(( Бедненькие... А у меня в детстве была скакалка! И обруч хулахуп! А куклу я свою постригла, потому что хотела быть парикмахером, а родители не разрешили.:JC_parents-girl:

----------


## Banderlogen

> У остальных форумчан или у их детей НЕТ игрушек...(( Бедненькие...


Ага. Мои постепенно были уничтожены в неравном бою со мной. Моделировати ситуации типа: горящий самолет падает, в машину заложена взрывчатка, осколочные гранаты из конструктора и так далее.

----------


## Sanych

У меня был мишка. Жёлтого цвета почему-то. Я ему как то раз голову оторвал, боролся с ним. А ещё коник деревянный был помню, похожий как у Вовы. А Ромка мой любит в солдатиков играть. Их у него целое море, пушки, танки.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Большая рыба
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Цап-Царапыч

----------


## Asteriks

Какой смысл в этой игрушке? А может не игрушке? А может нет смысла? А я вижу смысл. Вы видите?

----------


## BiZ111

Молоточек, который пищит, когда им бьёшь, а если дуть в ручку - как дудка)))
Юла была. 
Многие уникальные игрушки из Германии, такого у нас в городе ни у кого не было, кроме меня)))
Больших зверей никогда не было, такие не любил и не люблю. Был только что большой советский медведь, который "ааакал", когда его наклоняешь 

Ещё была одна, но это ведь личное

----------


## Irina

Игрушек была огромная масса. Дарились многочисленной семьёй к праздникам и просто так. А этого медведя подарили в детском саду. До сих пор на даче хранится)))


 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Femida

помню, был большой коричневый медведь и кукла, почти с меня ростом)

----------

